# Servlet das Webdav



## -DuffyDuck- (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt der Held was Java betrifft, aber unter normalen Umständen kann ich mir mit Howto`s und Büchern recht gut helfen... unter normalen Umständen  :roll: Was ich möchte klingt im ersten Moment auch ziehmlich simpel, aber ich steh sowas von am Schlauch und bitte euch daher -ausnahmsweise, sonst lese ich nur- mir zu helfen!

Ich möchte einfach nur eine Datei per WebDAV einem Servlet übergeben und diese dann in eine Datenbank speichern. Das war`s? Ja. 

Wo liegt das Problem? Ich finde einfach keinen Beispielcode oder eine -für den fast Newbie- verständliche Anleitung wie ich das webdav defau*t Servlet entsprechend umbauen kann... oder liege ich da komplet falsch  :shock: 

Besten Dank!

Max


----------



## dajos7 (20. Mai 2008)

> Ich möchte einfach nur eine Datei per WebDAV einem Servlet übergeben und diese dann in eine Datenbank speichern.



WebDAV kann doch von sich aus nichts aktiv tun... Klär mich mal auf.

Wäre gut wenn Du es noch ein wenig genauer Beschreiben könntest.


----------



## -DuffyDuck- (22. Mai 2008)

Hey danke für die Antwort!

OK, dann versuchen ich`s mal anders zu beschreiben bzw. das wieder zu geben was ich glaube verstanden zu haben:

WebDAV erweitert das HTTP Protokoll soweit, dass es möglich wird ein "Dateisystem" darzustellen. Dieses Dateisystem lässt sich per Client mit dem lokalen PC Verknüpfen tlw. sogar einbinden und ist damit dem klassischen Upload per Stream doch deutlich überlegen.

Also im Prinzip sollte das auch eigentlich kein Problem sein, das WebDAV-Servlet erweitert und los gehts... theoretisch, nur genau da steig ich aus. Ich find keine Doku, zumindest keine die in irgend einer Art mal eine Struktur des Servlets wieder gibt oä... Kurz gesagt: Ich Steh am Schlauch! Wie bringt man einem Servlet bei WebDAV zu verstehen  ???:L 

Was ich damit will? Eine Art CMS erstellen, bei dem die User aber nicht wie üblich in einem Webinterface die Inhalte eingeben sondern einfach nur -wie gewohnt und wer viel mit DAU`s zu tun hat weiss wie wichtig gewohnt ist- kopieren müssen (auch ohne FTP oder sonstige Prozeduren, aber trotzdem sicher  :wink: ). Von dem einmal abgesehen finde ich sowas immer praktisch und wenn ich länger darüber nachdenken würde fielen mir bestimmt noch 1.000 weitere Anwendungen ein.

LG


----------



## Faruun (23. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

mal ein möglicher Ansatz (vielleicht):

Das Servlet würde ich normal einbinden und dann einen Ordner innerhalb von WebDAV einbinden. Als Beispiel eine web.xml-Auszug:


```
<env-entry>
                <description>base directory</description>
                <env-entry-name>baseDir</env-entry-name>
                <env-entry-value>webdav/tollerKopierOrdner</env-entry-value>
                <env-entry-type>java.lang.String</env-entry-type>
</env-entry>
```
Das Servlet sollte nun in der Lage sein, die Dateien aus dem WebDAV zu verarbeiten, die DAU's selbst können am Servlet nix verändern und trotzdem hochladen, wie sie lustig sind.

War das gemeint bzw. hilft das weiter?

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## -DuffyDuck- (23. Mai 2008)

Faruun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War das gemeint bzw. hilft das weiter?



Das ist genau das was ich immer finde... das einbinden des Servlets in den Tomcat. Nur, wie manipuliere ich es anschließend? Ich möchte ja, dass die Daten anstatt auf der Festplatte in zB einer Datenbank lande  ???:L 

Oder check ich da jetzt was nicht


----------

